# A Metafizzicul question...



## creature (Mar 3, 2016)

anyone ever notice this happens when they do stuff?

so.. say yer starting a project.. fixing a piece of gear, building a treehouse, or.. like today, changing a radiator hose..

now.. in the end, it might be resolvable to "hey, creature, yer just stupid", which is entirely fair, & may even be correct, but.. the sheer coincidence & difficulty that accompanies simple tasks just sometimes leaves my head wondering if it understands how *any* part of existence actually works..

so.. in arizona, my serpentine belt goes & slices the fuck out of my lower radiator hose.. i jerry rig it & it holds for 15,000 miles, more or less.. it's an expensive piece (130 fucking dollars for a fucking radiator hose!! just because it has a fucking molded junction on it..), but i decide now, since a new trip is in the works & i can get it for 1/2 price online, that this the one main item to change before heading out.. i order & it comes.. i look it over & it looks damn right.. great!!!

i start to rip out the old lower hose.. & this is where i make my first mistake..
i need to pull the 6" exhaust adapter out that i shoved between the 2 shredded ends.. i *cranked* that fucker in there, & it is tough as *fuck* to get out.. one would not think this to be a big issue, but even though i bought supposedly better quality clamps, they decide to fuck with my life.. the engineering was designed for factory assembly & not owner maintenance, so because of lack of accessibility i got a heavy duty 'thumbscrew' style, which fucking broke, but nonetheless held..
well.. underneath the thumbscrew is a *square* 1/4" bolt.. an absolute, absolute bitch to fit, becase even though a 9/32 or 7 mm driver fit, they were hex & kept slipping.. eventually i figure "ok.. i'll invert a 1/4 driver, stick in a screwdriver & use the square end to untighten.... 

ha ha
ha ha 

Ha....

well.. suffice it to say that if there *is* a fucking radiator drain plug it is either *behind* the fan shrouding, or hidden someplace that the fucking engineers were laughing about when they imagined a home mechanic trying to fix his own fucking vehicle, so i decided that since it would probably be best to drain from the lowest point on the hose & which was the point of repair, it seemed logical to disassemble, there.. also, the **upper** clamp is a typical (though 8mm) wormclamp, so i figure that's what i'm working with..

after going through this whole thing with the clamps, & doing the drain, i get ready to pull the other end of the hose... FUCK ME!! I AM A BRAINDEAD FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!.. it is a *spring compression* clamp..

fffuuuucccckkk...

i grab my vice grips & *chawonk!!*.. she's off in about 20 seconds...

fuck..

i am a fucking idiot..

now, i *know* i should have inspected more thouroughly, & i *know* i should not have assumed so much, but.. what gets me is that if shit had not been so wonky to *begin with*, either approach should have been absolutely *fine*.. so.. my metyfizikul question is..

is there any relationship between how difficult a thing is, which should otherwise be nominally 'straight forward' & the attempts of the Intent of Existence to guide us, by making us look under different rocks than the one we are *insistent* upon inspecting??


----------



## Tude (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm going to send you some yoga pants and a book on how to breathe - in - out, relax.  jk The breath book might be good, the yoga pants - hehe interesting...

The ex boyfriends were all mechanics, built race cars, repaired cars, plumbing business, etc and I learned to tiptoe out there - when things built well - all was good - beer time!!! - but when the part wouldn't come off, heat didn't do it, don't strip it and then the ultimate word fuk. 

It happens and happens in all parts of the work force. Computer people - say fek a lot, office people - we love the word fek, food service people - wtf - they want what?. Happens dude. Had a rash of the fek words this week, but I'm better now - Friday is near.


----------



## creature (Mar 3, 2016)

friday.. yes.. friday is an f word, too : )


----------



## Tude (Mar 3, 2016)

creature said:


> friday.. yes.. friday is an f word, too : )




Purrrrrrfect!!!! ::cat::


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 3, 2016)

Sometimes when a relatively routine task becomes far more difficult than it routinely is I'll start working on something else and come back to it later.


----------



## Tude (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah I do that on computer and other issues - look at it with clear eyes and - may take a couple times but suddenly it becomes clearer. Well sometimes anyway...


----------



## creature (Mar 3, 2016)

i'm addicted to analytical dialectics..

"fuck you!! you *should* fit!! so fucking FIT!! DAMN YOU!!!"


----------



## creature (Mar 3, 2016)

at which point existence begs to differ...


----------



## wizehop (Mar 4, 2016)

For me it depends on how much shits floating around in my head. The past few days have been a total shit show on account of me not being present mentally.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 4, 2016)

Hofstadter's Law: It always takes longer than you expect, even when you take into account Hofstadter's Law.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstadter's_law


----------



## Mankini (Mar 4, 2016)

Creatcha: when this happens to me, i scamper off for a wank. always seems to help


----------



## bystander (Mar 4, 2016)

Yesterday I was fightin' with a Subaru tryna get the rear camber bolt to just go in-to the hole on the rear cross member. I got this pig 10 feet in the air with most the tools you could want.

Surely I have everything I need.

the fucker wouldn't go in.

The owner is lucky I didn't hulk the shit outta their POS scooby and flipper right off the damn hoist after hour number two.

I fuckin' hate workin' on vehicles (even though lookin' at cars & figuring out how to fix 'em is my job)- with the right tools shits still way to difficult. The funny part was, my solution ended with just jacking another part of the rear knuckle so the shock would compress so the bolt could easily slide threw the hole with washer & nut firmly attached on the other end all while not putting too much force and knocking 'er off the lift.

Voodoo, makes sense. Clear the head(s) and get 'er done.


----------



## Johny (Mar 4, 2016)

I've been remodeling houses for years man, when you tear into a 100 year old house believe me you find 10.000 more things wrong then you first imagined. 
Nothing is level nothing is square mold rot all kinds of shit breaks.
I would imagine engines are the same


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 4, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Creatcha: when this happens to me, i scamper off for a wank. always seems to help



What if the task at hand is wanking itself?


----------



## Mankini (Mar 4, 2016)

That, my friend is what Zen monks have been asking for over a thousand years.


----------



## creature (Mar 4, 2016)

Exactly!! i just want to know how to properly tighten a hose camp in accord with the process of the universe...

but.. wanting & defining are the way to having neither..

guess i'll just keep bitching at my brain & at my tools & at my goddamned fucking mortality...


----------



## Odin (Mar 5, 2016)

Ahhhhh...ha,

Life is push and pull; wize man stay in the center.
If Bolt no go in hole, make hole go into Bolt. >.<
Chicken lay egg and dog take shit in shoe.


Arigato Mr. Roboto.


Ask not what your Hand can Wank for you! Ask what your Hand can grab to Wank!


----------



## bystander (Mar 5, 2016)

Odin said:


> ...If Bolt no go in hole, make hole go into Bolt. >.<
> Chicken lay egg and dog take shit in shoe...
> 
> .....Wank!



You see, this guy, this guy- knows wtf he's talkin' about. Fuckin' simple man. Everything is so fuckin' obvious clear now. ::woot::

-edit-

fer all you chill motherfuckers:


----------

